# What Does the Law Require and Should I take anything else



## Guest (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi all just a quick one about safety gear, what apart from PFD's are required in QLD by law on my Kayak. and does anybody take anything else above and beyond the requirements such as flares etc. Thanks


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Mate, I don't know wht the law requires me to take but what I take is;

A small anchor in case I want to stop and work some structure or in case shit hits the fan and i need to anchor while i phone for help.

Some flares in case a stink boat is getting to close.

Some drinking water/powerade ect.

Something to munch on if I get hungry and am out for longer than expected.

A couple of firestarters and a lighter in a waterproof tupperware container in the front pocket of my PFD. This is onlyt really relevent for where I live as there is little or no habitation along the shoreline (all sheep properties or forestry land and it is bloody cold at times).

A mobile phone in a waterproof tupperware with my camera.

Catch ya Scott


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

bungwhatsabung said:


> Hi all just a quick one about safety gear, what apart from PFD's are required in QLD by law on my Kayak. and does anybody take anything else above and beyond the requirements such as flares etc. Thanks


From the Dept of Transport Guide re Marine Safety

After sunset a torch or similar
PFD
Anchoring under 5m boat 1 anchor with 18m cable
Paddles
Drinking water

Thats all thats listed officially and are minimum standards, also see this link for more info

http://www.msq.qld.gov.au


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

Hi,
I have at least 3 or 4 litres of water which I generally get through pretty easy.

I also take food. I have a 1.5kg folding anchor on a 20 metre line of 5mm nylon cord.

This is a pic of my PFD - as you can see; {yes this is probably over the top}
* An EPIRB
* Light sticks
* Signalling mirror
* Lighter
* Torch
* Small folding knife to cut myself free in the event of a roll.
* Whistle
* A pair of fishing pliars

I am looking to add to that is some flares which will be carried in a pocket behind the seat.


----------

